# Einszett Glass Polish?



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Any idea when you might get this back in stock? ive been wanting to try it for ages only to find out you have run out


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

It only went out of stock on Friday... We have new stocks on order, I will check with Einszett today when they expect to get the delivery to me. 

Johnny


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Cool, thanks Johnny :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

How about a litre for £13.95 

http://www.einszett.co.uk/images/glasspolish1000ml.jpg


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Ill have from you if you can get it? But not the Einszett site, £5.50 for p&p seems abit excessive to me plus I wanted to get a few other bits from you


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

He probably doesnt lose money like I do 

LOL

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10156

There you go 

Johnny


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

You lose money on delivery? ahhh  

You should have more branches then we could all come in and spend loads of money with it being delivered  

Thanks for you help, I didnt see the 1ltr on there before, you just put it on?

Another quick q, does the poorboys bold n bright come with a spray head?
I hate my tyres there a PITA to dress with all the groves


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

I recieved my order thanks very much :thumb:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

I applied Einszett Glass Polish to the windscreen by PC this morning worked a treat all the streaking caused by the wipers is totally gone :thumb: 

Bryan


----------

